
The One Thing Facebook Announced at F8 That's Already Affecting Your News Feed - zackliscio
http://blog.naytev.com/instant-articles/
======
minimaxir
SYAC: It's Instant Articles. Which is wrong because WaPo ran them when they
were first announced awhile ago.

Also, the "The One Thing" headline trope is usually linkbait.

~~~
zackliscio
WaPo has been running Instant Articles for a while, as have a few dozen
partners. What's changed is that with general availability, media distribution
is going to change profoundly in the coming months.

